

Vevo has tens of millions of revenue but not profitable. - startupcto

What's the point of telling the wolrd that you have tens of millions in revenue but ultimately the company is not profitable. TC Article here in case you missed it: http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/29/vevo-is-seeing-tens-of-million-in-revenue/<p>I run a company that has almost a million in revenue and we're profitable, not hundreds but 6 six figures and growing.<p>Is there a bubble here? or SV is going to self implode soon. ie. DemandMedia style.
======
ashleyreddy
I think this is partially the reason YC stays away from music company
startups.

------
arn
if I recall Youtube was never profitable during it's run as a startup.

Some models require massive adoption before the value goes up. If they succeed
in being a go to music destination, the money will likely follow.

~~~
startupcto
I think Youtube was different because they have almost zero revenue and crazy
burn rate.

